
The growth of the state: Leviathan stirs again - robg
http://www.economist.com/world/international/displaystory.cfm?story_id=15328727
======
jbooth
Interesting facts:

1/3 of the stimulus bill was tax cuts, and the TARP money has mostly been
repaid.

Take a look at the graph of govt spending as a % of GDP -- it shrank a ton
under Clinton, skyrocketed under Bush, and if you assume that we won't pass
another TARP or Stimulus bill next year, it's set to go down again after one
year in office for Obama.

But who needs numbers? We've got a democrat in office - government must be
growing! And it must have shrunk under Bush!

~~~
spamizbad
Not to mention the fact the Bush Administration laid the groundwork for Obama
to initiate the government bailout of GM. Bush knew it needed to be done but
also recognized 1) He wasnt' going to have the time 2) it wouldn't be popular
with Republicans.

